# Using firewalld in Gentoo...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have decided to install firewalld to take advantage of firewall zones in Network Manager. Installing was a breeze and I also chose to use the 'gui' USE flag so I have a graphical way to configure the zones. However, I have a question about the "iptables" and "ip6tables" services. I am assuming I should disable them when I enable the firewalld daemon. Is this correct? They bring up my current rules, which I wrote by hand, but I need to change when I am at some locations, which requires me to input rules by hand in a terminal. You know, things like allowing Samba access on my office or home networks.

So is this as simple as removing the iptabels and ip6tables daemons from startup and adding the firewalld daemon?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? I am guessing nobody has experience, or much experience with firewalld. If it uses iptables for firewalling then I assume I need to disable the old scripts and use it alone. If it does its own thing, what then?

----------

## cboldt

I've not used firewalld, but as you surmise, if it is managing the network with  iptables, then you should not fire up iptables via /etc/init.d/iptables (or any other firewall manager that uses iptables, e.g., ipkungfu, etc.)

I'd just confirm that firewalld is indeed using iptables, buy starting firewalld, then running `iptables-save` or `iptables -nL` to see that it has installed iptables rules.

As for any particular rules that you want to have, it's a question of figuring how to invoke those depending on the overall iptables manager, in the new case, firewalld.

----------

## musv

Not sure about Gentoo. I had to use it widely in RHEL and CentOS. 

AFAIK the iptables service does not do anything else than loading a file with saved rules. 

Firewalld should respect those rules and include them into its own interface. Firewalld is just a kind of frontend for iptables, ip6tables and ebtables. At least as I understood the concept behind firewalld, you should keep the iptables service enabled.

If you want to change your configuration on base of zones, you should first remove the relevant parts of your iptables save file.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I was correct. I disabled the iptables and ip6tables services and enable the firewalld service. The GUI makes configuration of the zones a breeze, and then I select a zone for each wired and wireless connection, and I am golden. Thanks for the help.

----------

